# Hope Solo's Cigar Room



## TJM

I somehow came across Hope Solo's new home (was seeing how much a women's soccer player who has some endorsements like Gatorade makes) after watching her interview on ESPiN this morning and was looking through her new home photo's on Lake Washington and came across a room that looked cool. Then I realized I think I saw a humidor (on top of the big shelf), a Cuba poster, what looks to be an A. Fuente poster, maybe someone knows what the other stuff is.








I am not crazy about that cigar room as I like the old gentlemens club style (with a sports touch to it), but thought I'd share her cigar room with my friends here on Puff.

Wonder what she is going to do with it, assuming she does not smoke cigars?


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I see a cigar press.


----------



## 36Bones

I'd take it. :thumb:


----------



## TJM

36Bones said:


> I'd take it. :thumb:


Without a doubt, I'd take it over sitting outside in the Winter (which I have not gone through yet in my cigar life, but not looking forward to it as I hate cold). The cool thing is she bought the house already with 1 room as a cigar room. I'd take any house that is built in with a cigar room, whether to my style or not.

I'd also take Hope, if you know what I mean :eyebrows:


----------



## Oldmso54

Hope Solo smokes cigars!! She always was my fav but now she's elevated to PEDESTAL status!!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Well she's obviously one of the coolest chicks on the planet, along with some of the ladies that frequent here. 

I could only Hope to go Solo with a girl like that. :drum: [/crickets]


----------



## 36Bones

fuente~fuente said:


> Well she's obviously one of the coolest chicks on the planet, along with some of the ladies that frequent here.
> 
> I could only Hope to go Solo with a girl like that. :drum: [/crickets]


Well played, sir.


----------



## StogieNinja

I have no idea who Hope Solo is.


----------



## David_ESM

I already was in love with Hope Solo and now you post this!?


----------



## dayento2

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have no idea who Hope Solo is.


Goalie for US soccer women's team. She's very good. Also was on dancing with the stars if that floats your boat.


----------



## fuente~fuente

dayento2 said:


> Also was on dancing with the stars if that floats your boat.


Uhhhh yeah :fish2:


----------



## BMack

I'm more of an Alex Morgan kind of guy, I prefer women looking to score than those trying to defend.


----------



## David_ESM

BMack said:


> I'm more of an Alex Morgan kind of guy, I prefer women looking to score than those trying to defend.


Yeah... But Morgan is used to putting it in the net herself... Watch your backside?


----------



## fuente~fuente

BMack said:


> I'm more of an Alex Morgan kind of guy, I prefer women looking to score than those trying to defend.


Niiiiice... Much funnier than my attempt Brian. :clap2:


----------



## Brettanomyces

I vote best off color jokes on Puff thread. Way to go guys!

As for the news that Hope is a cigar lover...sigh. 'cause she obviously wasn't desirable enough already.


----------



## Shemp75

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have no idea who Hope Solo is.


At the end of Star wars episode 6 Han Solo and Princess Leah did the nasty and 9 months later in a far away galaxy Hope was born.


----------



## StogieNinja

Is it sad that I know that's not true? Han and Leia do have kids, but their names are Jacen, Jaina, and Anakin.


I should have had more parental direction in what I read as a Jr. High kid...


----------



## BMack

David_ESM said:


> Yeah... But Morgan is used to putting it in the net herself... Watch your backside?


She does do some mighty impressive things with balls, like the header in extra mins...I'd do anything for her to give me a some header.


----------



## jphank

Wow, beautiful room!


----------



## fuente~fuente

jphank said:


> Wow, beautiful room!


This post = :focus: :lol:

Way to clean it back up Jess. :tongue1:


----------



## Monday

Its funny.. I was watching thinking how hot hope solo was during the Olympics.. This just brings it to a whole new level!


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Hope Solo smokes cigars!! She always was my fav but now she's elevated to PEDESTAL status!!!!


Thry all smoke cigars...because their mothers did. DOn't know if this olympian smokes cigars, but holy hell...look up Leryn Franco!


----------



## Tritones

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is it sad that I know that's not true? Han and Leia do have kids, but their names are Jacen, Jaina, and Anakin.


Suddenly I don't feel so bad for knowing her from Dancing With The Stars ...


----------



## Desertlifter

primetime76 said:


> Thry all smoke cigars...because their mothers did. DOn't know if this olympian smokes cigars, but holy hell...look up Leryn Franco!


Whoa.

You. Rule.


----------



## jphank

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is it sad that I know that's not true? Han and Leia do have kids, but their names are Jacen, Jaina, and Anakin.
> 
> I should have had more parental direction in what I read as a Jr. High kid...


But Anakin Jr. dies, and Jacen Skywalker flirts with the darkside after getting tortured by a race of beings who have no force in them. And Jaina is just weird.


----------



## Dhughes12

And now both of you terrify me just a lil bit more......



jphank said:


> But Anakin Jr. dies, and Jacen Skywalker flirts with the darkside after getting tortured by a race of beings who have no force in them. And Jaina is just weird.


----------



## BaconStrips

That's awesome! Her hotness level just increased 10 fold! She's a keeper....for real, hahaha...yes i made a joke.


----------



## Engineer99

Dhughes12 said:


> And now both of you terrify me just a lil bit more......


I agree. The Nerd Force is strong in these two....One day they will battle and there will be only one! Oops wrong franchise....


----------



## fuente~fuente

BaconStrips said:


> That's awesome! Her hotness level just increased 10 fold! She's a keeper....for real, hahaha...yes i made a joke.


:lol: Well done...


----------



## RealSRS

the link doesnt work for me. can someone fix it or post it again?!? I want to see this. Hope Solo is already sexy and now I find out she has a smoke room? In love.


----------



## Fuego

very cool!


----------



## cigarmax

Engineer99 said:


> I agree. The Nerd Force is strong in these two....One day they will battle and there will be only one! Oops wrong franchise....


Question. How many coronas can you fit in a pocket protector?


----------



## Stinky

cigarmax said:


> Question. How many coronas can you fit in a pocket protector?


Three


----------



## smokin surfer

Don't care much for that chair, but it looks like a nice view when sitting in it.. the fact that the lady has a cigar room is impressive to me.


----------

